# Facebook Ads Max Bid



## LarissaPhotography (Apr 19, 2011)

For those of you who run Facebook photography ads in your area, where have you set your max bid?  I'm kind of looking for a bargain, so I'm thinking of going low and just scooping up the ad space when nobody else has taken it.  Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Paul D. Van Hoy II (Apr 19, 2011)

Larissa, I've been utilizing FB ads for over two years now and will tell you that they can be well worth the investment if you narrow your target market.

I select the geographic location, then select females only from the ages of 21-36 - and ONLY those who are engaged.

The suggested bid amount is usually around .80, but I only bid .55 and my ads get run all the time.

Just keep tweaking it down week by week and you'll find that "sweet spot" for the best ROI (return on investment).

Paul


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Apr 19, 2011)

Paul D. Van Hoy II said:


> Larissa, I've been utilizing FB ads for over two years now and will tell you that they can be well worth the investment if you narrow your target market.
> 
> I select the geographic location, then select females only from the ages of 21-36 - and ONLY those who are engaged.
> 
> ...


 
Paul,
Thanks for the info!  How much would you say you spend on FB ads / year?  How many wedding bookinds from FB per year?


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 22, 2011)

Very interesting, I've never seen my area respond to facebook ads, even with similar rules to that.


----------



## RaynaMcGinnis (Apr 24, 2011)

I've had better luck using CPM instead of CPC on Facebook. It's more about getting my name out there for now verses who clicks. My max cost is between .53 and 58 for 1000 impressions. That said, my results have been much lower with Facebook than with Google, even with my primary customers being high school seniors.


----------

